# Selling puppies on Facebook



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

I am part of the Maltese group on Facebook, I love looking at other fluffs, but I came across this lady advertising a puppy for sale? Is she a legit breeder? Since now I am aware of "BYB" , I think this lady shouldnt be advertising on a Maltese site.. just thought I'd share this with you, maybe someone knows her and can educate her...

http://m.facebook.com/#!/groups/21852711371?__user=100001592137878


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

I love looking at other fluffs too, but not when their for sale like that! 

There is a petition going on for Kijiji Canada
http://www.change.org/en-CA/petitio...mills-and-prohibit-the-sale-of-household-pets

Maybe, they should start one for facebook too :blink:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Unfortunately Maltese and other pets are often sold over the internet and many FB groups have no real rules or regulations. That's why I'm very selective on which ones I join. It's a perfect place for BYB's to pedal their wares. :angry:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I Could Not Find That With the Link. What group was that on?*
*Hows The Little One Doing We Need to See Some More Pictures Of Her Nickee in Pa**


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

On these types of groups, it's almost a waste of time to try to 'educate'. They don't want to hear it so they won't listen and it just turns into an ugly situation. Groups like these are a perfect venue for profit breeders to advertise. I bet they get a lot of puppies sold too!


----------



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *I Could Not Find That With the Link. What group was that on?*
> *Hows The Little One Doing We Need to See Some More Pictures Of Her Nickee in Pa**


If you search "Maltese" its a group , bit let me check, maybe they took it down!


----------



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

They took down that specific picture, but she uploaded another one, she didn't put a
Like for sale or available, she just posted the pic, some people are telling her stuff and some are defending her. I tried telling her my reason of why I was against it (not in a ruse way). I told her BYB puppies are more vulnerable and most likely to get sick like how misty got sick in the beginning, but she ignored me>.<


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

All I can say is FB is alot different now IMHO. I'm never on much anyway so I really shouldn't comment beyond saying these people prob sell dogs from home and mill breeders both. Sickos. :angry:


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

It gets me so mad how she puts that big bow and feathers on the puppy to make it more "appealing" to buyers. All I can see is a greeder! The worst part is that people fall for it; look at all those likes!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Unfortunately Maltese and other pets are often sold over the internet and many FB groups have no real rules or regulations. That's why I'm very selective on which ones I join. It's a perfect place for BYB's to pedal their wares. :angry:


Amen. :thumbsup:

First if all, there are so many Maltese forums! I don't understand how anyone can keep up with so many forums if they have a life outside of the internet. I have a hard time keeping up with Spoiled Maltese and Facebook.

Also, I must admit I don't understand why a reputable breeder would want to be a part of a group/forum that supports BYB ... unless the reputable breeder is willing to openly speak out against the BYB in question. It seems that otherwise, a legit breeder might come across as enabling the BYB. Does that make sense?


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I Just Pray. These Sites Will Always Be There and Always Have.*
*And Its A Shame Yes* Will It Ever Stop. No!!!*
*Do We Wish It Would? Of Course.*

*I Try To Revolve My Life On Happy Things And Enjoy everday with the Malt I Do Have Giving Him love> I wont let stuff consume me ever again. I Come here To See All You beautiful Mommys and Your Sweet Babies. My Health is TO Bad To be upset every day By things I Cant Help out with. Iam GOing to Focus on Happy Posts>>>>*
*Shame On all those People Who Do That And Bless All the Little ones Involved.*
*If I Was Superwomen I would Own them All.*

*Have a Great Day,ANd Love The Babies You Have And Enjoy them Each and Every day. Life Is Short.*
*Blessings to all. Nickee.*
*Oh Yogi Says-I Loves You all. wiggle and Wags.*


----------



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

I guess because I am just learning about all of this gets me really upset and makes me feel like I have to do something and spread out the word, but almost all of you have been thru this before, I'm coming in late to the battle!>.<


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *I Could Not Find That With the Link. What group was that on?*
> *Hows The Little One Doing We Need to See Some More Pictures Of Her Nickee in Pa**


I typed into Google the name above the puppy's picture and it shows she belongs in a group named *Maltese*. Maybe that's the one?


----------

